# Anyone know mrolex77 - Mike Barreca



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

He knows.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Do you know Mike?

He needs to get in touch with me.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Is it pertaining to Classifieds?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

He's aware of the situation.


----------

